# Over Kill



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

My king setup is simple TLD 25 And penn 535 For my ancher Simple.........<><

Avet 50 wide packed with 100 braid and 150 top shot on a 150 class bent but rod 

this guy uses hooks biger than my bait  

do any of you agree this is over kill for kings


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Sounds like a sweet shark setup, but I know I wouldnt try and use it for kings.

John


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

*Chark*



narfpoit said:


> Sounds like a sweet shark setup, but I know I wouldnt try and use it for kings.
> 
> John



this guy dont charck fish


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

sounds like more for sharkin then anything id ever consider using for kings or cobes. but to each his own. you ever seen what he uses for bait on this thing?my guess is that hes not king fishin he's sharkin but since most piers dont allow shark fishing then he's "king fishing" id hate for him to be the one to catch that 80 lbs cobia lookin at my bait on my TLD 25 and then he gets like no fight at all from a huge fish that id give anything to catch.:--|  
PS id like to see some of the "kings" he's fishin for!
PSS or another thing is that hes probally doin it for attention form the tourons make him look like some kind of a bad a$$. Knew a guy that used to carry a 12/0 on the pier for this reason he said that he had caught big fish from it but i never saw any.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*used to fish....*

A few years back there was this guy that used a Penn 50 or 80 wide. It was spooled completely with 80#. He made the comment that he knew it was too much, BUT by God if he had to "put the s***t on 'em, dang he wouldn't evn thk twicce 'bout it". He was something using that outfit from the pier.

I'll have to say this about the guy...I'm 42 and I'm guessing he was probably 5-7 years older than me. But I haven't hardly anyone who could have out thrown him when he casts his anchor line.

He used a 9 or 10,000 Abu on an older-looking 11ft heaver and could get an anchor weight a he******* of long ways. I never forget watching him, because I was trying to figure him out for the life of me to be able to do that good myself. While winding his line back in, he would ever-so-carefully watch it with his face down next to the spool and guiding it with his thumb too. Now I've seen alot of guys evenly lay line back on, but not like this dude. And last when he threw, his technique was smooooothier-than-warm teflon.

I'll say its not so much as strength as it is smoothness and applying power at just the right time.

sorry I rambled on this one. 

RT


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*And forgot to add......*

He caught lots of fish too!!!!! He knew not to pressure a king but a cobia was just about doomed as he smelled the bait.


If you wanted a fish gaffed, he was one of the ones if around, to be holding one of them too. Haven't saw him in a few years now.

RT


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

there's a guy on oceancrest fishes with a 130 International. ANything over a 6/0 is overkill if you ask me


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Reelturner*

Almost sounds like someone I know from back in the ole planker days.. His first name wasn't Chester was it???


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

IMO....anything over the size of a tld 25 is overkill for pin rigging...way i see it is by the time that much line is out itll either break from drag due to water pressure or ill be too tired to bring tha monster in...

100 lb braid is way over kill....last year i had my drag set to 7 lbs on strike(30 lb line) and i stopped the 18 lb king in 20 yards...had to back off to let him run out there...

considering the average king is on the small side and generally the biggest are around 50 lb....i see no need for anything over 20 lb(for kings)or a 10 lb drag setting

however that 68# off avon would be a different story...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Chris,if I'm not mistaken he took that fish with a tld 25 sized reel and 20lb test line... At Avon,you don't usually see 6/0's and 50lb line... 

My drag on 20 is usually no more than 6lbs,and less than that if I know it's a king..


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

bluerunner said:


> there's a guy on oceancrest fishes with a 130 International. ANything over a 6/0 is overkill if you ask me


We know someone at Apache that uses a 16/0 if you will think back.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> Chris,if I'm not mistaken he took that fish with a tld 25 sized reel and 20lb test line... At Avon,you don't usually see 6/0's and 50lb line...
> 
> My drag on 20 is usually no more than 6lbs,and less than that if I know it's a king..



ya talkin bout the 68# right....it was caught on the tld 25 sized penn formula reel....80 lb dacron....


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

b3butner said:


> We know someone at Apache that uses a 16/0 if you will think back.


true...and gold okumas too. Can't remember if they use 130lb braid though. If I was gonna spend that much money on a reel I'd be searching bluewater for something with a bill on its nose.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

I believe that 16/0 had 200lb dacron on it. May have been smaller but it was huge. Could you imagine trying to help someone work a fish and them hand you that monster under a couple of rods. whew


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*DD, bluerunner & b3butner.....*

Well, guys as you can see below I need a 101 course in quoting and re-posting.....I'll have to get up with DD on that one to straightnen myself out!   

Drumdum Almost sounds like someone I know from back in the ole planker days.. His first name wasn't Chester was it???

No, this guys first name was Ron and he was from Va.


bluerunner 
Quote:
Originally Posted by b3butner
We know someone at Apache that uses a 16/0 if you will think back.

true...and gold okumas too. Can't remember if they use 130lb braid though. If I was gonna spend that much money on a reel I'd be searching bluewater for something with a bill on its nose.


Heck, ya aint a kidding with that much money and weight, better be into something peeeeeling line off of it realll quick!!


b3butner I believe that 16/0 had 200lb dacron on it. May have been smaller but it was huge. Could you imagine trying to help someone work a fish and them hand you that monster under a couple of rods. whew

I really believe after the fish was on the deck and/or if it was caught there would be some heart to heart talking going on in a tribal council round about near the end going something like this. "What's your reasoning using something like this during the daytime?" Isn't most sharking done at night with stuff this big or usually it is. Ya trying to duplicate Walter Maxwell stuff from back in the '60's??

RT


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> ya talkin bout the 68# right....it was caught on the tld 25 sized penn formula reel....80 lb dacron....


 Well at least I was right on the reelsize anyway..  Really it wouldn't have mattered if it was 20 or 80lb test,cause he didn't put enough pressure to have broken 17 in all likelyhood,acording to the folks that were out there...

Auther,look up at the icons on top of page as you are posting.. You'll see a quote tag on there,click on it and it will put tags on your page.. Simply copy and paste what you want to quote in between the


> quotetags..


----------



## GWC (Nov 27, 2005)

You guys make me feel bad now I have two fighting rods 1stavet mxl loaded with 20lb then what I call "he don't get away rod" 9/0 penn with telflon drag disc with 990yrds 100pp with 90yrds 80lb.mono topshot can stop just anything short of a ship !


----------



## fishrulemylife (Jan 20, 2006)

I use a 7' Heavy action Penn Slammer for my king rod, do ya'll think that's overkill. Like I was saying in my other thread, I have a 340 GTI on it but I'm thinking of changing over to a TLD 20 or 25. So how is that for a fighting rod combo?


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

fishrulemylife said:


> I use a 7' Heavy action Penn Slammer for my king rod, do ya'll think that's overkill. Like I was saying in my other thread, I have a 340 GTI on it but I'm thinking of changing over to a TLD 20 or 25. So how is that for a fighting rod combo?


you can also use the quote button in the bottom right of a post to respond to only one post. Or the quote tags as DD said.

e.g.


fishrulemylife said:


> /QUOTE] there's a [ before the second quote but i left it off so you could see them


----------



## GWC (Nov 27, 2005)

see nothing wrong just leave the drag loose and let him kill himself on the first run that way he will make it to the dinner plate easier


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fishrulemylife said:


> I use a 7' Heavy action Penn Slammer for my king rod, do ya'll think that's overkill. Like I was saying in my other thread, I have a 340 GTI on it but I'm thinking of changing over to a TLD 20 or 25. So how is that for a fighting rod combo?


 fishrulemylife,with a heavy action rod,IMHO,believe your are defeating the purpose when fighting a king.. IMO you need the flex of at least a medium action rod when you get that fish close,as hooks do seem to tear out of a king fairly easily..

TLD 20 or 25,imo are perfect reels for pining on the planks.. I like a lever drag when in that situation,not so much for drummin cause,I'm oleschool,and it's hard for me to get it through my head that you slide a lever and not to grab for the star..  The newer avets could also be a great reel for that purpose,plus you have the fast retrieve if the fish runs at you. For cobes and tarpon that can come in handy,jmo..




> see nothing wrong just leave the drag loose and let him kill himself on the first run that way he will make it to the dinner plate easier



That's what I used to do.. I watched numberous anglers "put the heat" on kings,tearing hooks out and wrapping fish around the pilings was the order of the day...


----------



## fishrulemylife (Jan 20, 2006)

Man, I guess I'm gonna have to do a little tackle trading or something. Not sure if I want to hang onto the Slammer or not, I was kinda thinking it was a bit on the heavy side when I bought it, but wasn't sure. I'm honestly a lighter tackle fisherman myself. I did see a nice Penn live bait rod the other day and loved the flex in it and got to thinking about getting it. 

So give me some recommendations on what rods I should go with.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

I use a medium action Ugly Stik 7' 20-40 lb line. Avet LX reel, 20 lb test line with a 8-10 foot double line, 30-60 foot 50 pound wind on/shock leader. Might move up to 80 for the leader.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Well I think I"m goina use my pro gear next yr. I might have to load it with PP but I think it will be big enough. Then I can see how good that drag really werks.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sleepyhead said:


> Well I think I"m goina use my pro gear next yr. I might have to load it with PP but I think it will be big enough. Then I can see how good that drag really werks.


 Great drag,sleepy,it's the "other issues" that bother me..


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i knew a guy named ron white in the early 80s that sounds like the same guy...same kind of sets...makes me wonder...he was 2 yrs older than me...i'm 48 next month...


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

well DD I"m sure if anything that little reel will get some looks. I"m goina go throw it agian this weekend up at skids house (so I listen to my little band inside the reel). as I sling it 500'


----------



## fishrulemylife (Jan 20, 2006)

I saw a rod the other day in the store that seemed pretty nice. Its supposed to be a Penn 320 LiveBait Combo, but the reel is missing. Says its rated for 15-30lb line. Well I asked the guy there how much since its just the rod and the tag says 119.99, he said he'll give it to me for 30 bucks. Ya think that's a pretty decent rod to go with? Plus ya can't really beat the price.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I've never seen one.. My question to your is do YOU think the action is right,or does it feel too mushy or noodly? How long is it?? I'd hate to hear you bought it and went from too stiff to too light.. 30 dollars aint a bad price,if the rod feels good to you,I'd say go for it..


----------



## fishrulemylife (Jan 20, 2006)

Well its pretty flexable the way live bait rods typically are and at the same time has some good backbone. It's a 7' rod so I'm guessing it would be rated as a medium action rod because of the reel it originally came with (Penn 320 GT).


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

*My setups*



fishrulemylife said:


> I use a 7' Heavy action Penn Slammer for my king rod, do ya'll think that's overkill. Like I was saying in my other thread, I have a 340 GTI on it but I'm thinking of changing over to a TLD 20 or 25. So how is that for a fighting rod combo?


My setups are a TLD25 Packedw/t 20lbs Blue Dimond on a 6.6 ' Shimono talus thats my heavy setup 

my light setup is a custum keylargo/penn power stick w/t a penn 535 packed w/t Hi catch 16lbs


_________________________

my gole is to git a compony to sponcer me 
for light tackle land based fishing


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fishrulemylife said:


> Well its pretty flexable the way live bait rods typically are and at the same time has some good backbone. It's a 7' rod so I'm guessing it would be rated as a medium action rod because of the reel it originally came with (Penn 320 GT).


 I say go for it then,30smackers what ya got to loose?? 7' is the perfect length for that,imo..


----------

